# A couple of dragons around Darwin



## Oriolus (Jan 10, 2014)

I was hoping you guys might be able to help identify these two dragons I photographed in Darwin recently. They would have to be either _Amphibolurus gilberti_ or _A.temporalis_ right? I've got no idea which species these two are though. 

This one photographed in Woods St in the Darwin CBD



unidentified dragon by Oriolus84, on Flickr

This one from the Darwin Botanic Gardens



unidentified dragon by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 10, 2014)

Long-nosed Water Dragon (Amphibolurus longirostris). You also get gilberts around town and suburbs.


Rick


----------



## richoman_3 (Jan 10, 2014)

both gilberts


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 10, 2014)

What you really need is a shot showing the alignment of the dorsal scales. 

Definitely not _Gowidon longirostris_. Besides which they do not occur there. Given the white stripe covers both upper and lower lips and is pretty much continuous with the dorsolateral stripe I would suggest that both are likely to be _Gowidon temporalis_.

Blue


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 10, 2014)

Bluetongue1 said:


> What you really need is a shot showing the alignment of the dorsal scales.
> 
> Definitely not _Gowidon longirostris_. Besides which they do not occur there. Given the white stripe covers both upper and lower lips and is pretty much continuous with the dorsolateral stripe I would suggest that both are likely to be _Gowidon temporalis_.
> 
> Blue



Ah yes you are right, i copy and pasted the wrong dragon from arod. I believe it to be a temporalis, as the gilberti i saw up there looked a lot different.


Rick


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 11, 2014)

gilberts vary hugely and I've seen them not rarely showing strong white lining covering the upper and lower lip but with dorsal scales keying them as gilberts. I wouldn't call it from these pics personally.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 11, 2014)

GeckPhotographer said:


> gilberts vary hugely and I've seen them not rarely showing strong white lining covering the upper and lower lip but with dorsal scales keying them as gilberts. I wouldn't call it from these pics personally.



When i was up in darwin in november we saw a lot that looked like this and others with smaller heads and different patten, the dragons up their are absolute stunners.


Rick


----------



## eipper (Jan 11, 2014)

temporalis...by those nuchal crests


----------



## Darwin-boy (Jan 11, 2014)

its a TATA lizard (Lophognathus_ Temporalis) the most common reptile you see around suburbia Darwin_


----------



## Oriolus (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys. Don't have any other angles to check the dorsal scales, but concensus seems to be _temporalis_..whichever genus its in this week


----------

